# Did your team win?



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2012)

Twiggy looks like we barely squeaked one out against the Tigers. 

My wife's alma mater Baylor one a *real* squeaker against my beloved Red Raiders. A&M plays later and they should trounce Missouri, so that has me worried. 

Ducks Bucks (Buckeyes) eeked one out against Michigan. 

Okla State is up on the Sooners and I hope it stays that way. Go Cowboys!


Looks like the Gators will take FSU yipee! 

Then there's some of those California teams playing also but who watches them anyway. 

Did your team win?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twiggy looks like we barely squeaked one out against the Tigers.
> 
> My wife's alma mater Baylor one a *real* squeaker against my beloved Red Raiders. A&M plays later and they should trounce Missouri, so that has me worried.
> 
> ...


 oh ya 12 and O baby go buckeyes cant get any better than that nope.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2012)

My pitiful Razorbacks lost on Friday:cray:, but they won today... The interim head idiot will not be cluttering up the sidelines next year. Now, I get to worry about the next hire.


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2012)

Stupid Knicks. :(


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2012)

Brink said:


> Stupid Knicks. :(



I thought of y'all when I heard the Mavs paid you back.  I feel pretty sure we're going to throttle the Lakers tonight too. LA has played 4 out of the last 5 nights, and the coach with three first names is going to screw the Lakers up even worse than they already were. He's got Gasol, one of the 3 best players on his roster essentially rendered useless with his offense scheme. I'd hate to be a Laker fan this year.

My Irish are getting a good start against one of those Cauliflower teams . . . . . .


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I thought of y'all when I heard the Mavs paid you back.  I feel pretty sure we're going to throttle the Lakers tonight too. LA has played 4 out of the last 5 nights, and the coach with three first names is going to screw the Lakers up even worse than they already were. He's got Gasol, one of the 3 best players on his roster essentially rendered useless with his offense scheme. I'd hate to be a Laker fan this year.
> 
> My Irish are getting a good start against one of those Cauliflower teams . . . . . .



D'Antoni is a good coach. Lakers, minus Gasol, are a running and gunning team, I think this could be a good matchup.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2012)

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of y'all when I heard the Mavs paid you back.  I feel pretty sure we're going to throttle the Lakers tonight too. LA has played 4 out of the last 5 nights, and the coach with three first names is going to screw the Lakers up even worse than they already were. He's got Gasol, one of the 3 best players on his roster essentially rendered useless with his offense scheme. I'd hate to be a Laker fan this year.
> ...



He's a very good coach and I like him, but I think he needs a young team. Lakers are old. Not a good match IMO but I saw logs for a living so I might have a better chance of getting a lotto pick as predicting LA's future. 

Still my gut tells me D'antoni will not bee successful there. Nash, Kobe, and all. :i_dunno:


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> He's a very good coach and I like him, but I think he needs a young team. Lakers are old. Not a good match IMO but I saw logs for a living so I might have a better chance of getting a lotto pick as predicting LA's future.
> 
> Still my gut tells me D'antoni will not bee successful there. Nash, Kobe, and all. :i_dunno:



The zen-master is a tough one to follow.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2012)

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > He's a very good coach and I like him, but I think he needs a young team. Lakers are old. Not a good match IMO but I saw logs for a living so I might have a better chance of getting a lotto pick as predicting LA's future.
> ...



LA is so fickle. Heck all sports fans are fickle. There is no Zen in LA and no Masters. Master Jackson was rebuffed even!


----------



## kweinert (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine did, Kent State on Friday. 11-1 overall, undefeated in their division. They won 28-6 and are headed to the MAC championship this upcoming Friday.

Last I checked, ranked 23rd in the nation, first time nationally ranked since 1973.

It was a fun game to watch :)


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 25, 2012)

Roll Tide ROll 49-0


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, they did. NY 121 Det 100


----------



## Rorban1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Notre dame is headed to the championship game! I'd imagine that they should play Ohio state but since they are being penalized that's a no go. I can't wait to see who the Irish play! Every time I cut myself blue and gold comes out. I may need to get that checked :rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2012)

Rorban1 said:


> Notre dame is headed to the championship game! I'd imagine that they should play Ohio state but since they are being penalized that's a no go. I can't wait to see who the Irish play! Every time I cut myself blue and gold comes out. I may need to get that checked :rotflmao3:



I think they should play Bama shouldn't they? I really think the Aggies are probably the best team in college football right now though. I think they'd beat Bama again and the Irish too. JMO.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 28, 2012)

Rorban1 said:


> Notre dame is headed to the championship game! I'd imagine that they should play Ohio state but since they are being penalized that's a no go. I can't wait to see who the Irish play! Every time I cut myself blue and gold comes out. I may need to get that checked :rotflmao3:



Blue and Gold, eh?

So you're a Kent State fan as well?

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Rorban1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Rorban1 said:
> 
> 
> > Notre dame is headed to the championship game! I'd imagine that they should play Ohio state but since they are being penalized that's a no go. I can't wait to see who the Irish play! Every time I cut myself blue and gold comes out. I may need to get that checked :rotflmao3:
> ...



I haven't had time to look at it but yea probably bama. 

Ken I'm only a kent state fan when it comes to field hockey and women's gymnastics


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope Bama gets to play the Irish. I remember the days of Era Parsegian. I do agree with Kevin though that Texas AM is playing the best ball out there right now. You have to love Johnny Football he is so much fun to watch. When he went down in the last game you could have heard a pin drop. Hope he wins the Heisman


----------



## Brink (Dec 6, 2012)

NY112 Miami 92 :)


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well...no..not for a long time. I'm an Oakland Raiders fan. Ever since I got a tattoo of the shield they've been in a slump. 
Commitment to Excellence. Really now. All I want is a winning season. Our last good season was 2002...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Well...no..not for a long time. I'm an Oakland Raiders fan. Ever since I got a tattoo of the shield they've been in a slump.
> Commitment to Excellence. Really now. All I want is a winning season. Our last good season was 2002...



They had the same problem the Cowboys have - an owner who knows nothing of football but thinks he does, and won't let the guys who do know football run the organization. For guys like me who don't take sports seriously but like to watch it for entertainment, well it's very entertaining to watch the ongoing circus whether the y win or lose. But for the guys who think professional sports are some sort of serious aspect of society it's very frustrating for them. 

With a team like the Dallas Cowboys it's stranger than fiction the stuff that happens around that organization throughout the entire year. People who don't live here have no idea how much of a year-round soap opera it is. Heck I don't even watch most of the games unless I record one so I don't have to spend up to fours hours of my life! We watch them occasionally recorded and it take about an hour skipping the commercials and halftime and long game delays. I can handle that!


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2012)

Yup, again. Thriller over Brooklyn.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2012)

The Knicks are a contender this year. Maybe not a favorite but definitely a contender. They are essentially a carbon copy of the 2011 Mavericks Championship team except they have more than one superstar as we have had during Dirks entire career, so you could say they have a better chance than the Mavs did. If Mello continues to play team ball like he's been doing they will be a force to be reckoned with, even with Grandpa at point and all.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 12, 2012)

Pats 42- Texans 14


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Pats 42- Texans 14



I think they'll meet again, and I don't think it will be so lopsided next time.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Pats 42- Texans 14
> ...


This is true. Texans had a bad game, which any team can have.


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2012)

:)

Need I say it again?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2012)

_"Brink, did your team win last night?"

"No." 

"What happened?" 

"They were thoroughly trounced by Jeremy Lin and the Houston Rockets."

"Who's Jeremy Lin?"

"That basketball prodigy that didn't fit in here."

"How come he didn't fit in?" 

"Well, he's a really good basketball player and a great guy in the locker room for morale."

"Ah yes I see. Wouldn't make a very good Knick."_



:wasntme:

:lolol:


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy cow...my team won.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 19, 2012)

Kevin can you pm me your address since you team won and mine lost Im ready to pay up


----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2014)

BUMP!
My new fav team, Spurs, did. Hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 14, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

YES! My team won!

Now I can't wait for supper bowl.


----------

